
Extraterm. A cross platform terminal enumlator - sbuttgereit
http://extraterm.org/
======
quangio
It would be quite good if this is something like VSCode/Atom extension. But as
a standalone application, well, ehem, electron, ~70Mb.

For more electron hate and terminal:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16900941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16900941)

Terminals I prefer over this:

[https://github.com/jwilm/alacritty](https://github.com/jwilm/alacritty)
[https://github.com/liamg/aminal](https://github.com/liamg/aminal)
[https://sw.kovidgoyal.net/kitty/](https://sw.kovidgoyal.net/kitty/)

~~~
sbuttgereit
I've actually never understood these arguments as they're often times made.
Can many (all) Electron apps be made much more efficiently in other ways?
Sure, but so what? As a fact by itself, why should I care? It's a meaningless
factoid and only in specific contexts does it matter a whit.

If an Electron application: 1) Provides valuable services to the user; and 2)
provides those services sufficiently well enought that the user isn't troubled
by the experience (or even enjoys the experience)... anything else is just
noise. In some contexts, that memory issue matters, but not nearly all.

I'm finding Extraterm working relatively well so far. Seems to be performing
where I want and providing a good terminal experience. It's taking a metric
shit-ton of RAM from what I can tell compared to what I might expect, but...
I've got RAM to burn, so it doesn't phase me in the least, I mean I don't earn
interest or anything by saving that RAM so as long as that's the only ill...
I'm doing pretty good. And if I want to tackle the most egregious consumers of
resources, there are other, worse violators in that department... like Firefox
taking an order of magnitude more RAM just to show the Hacker News tab that
I'm editing in.

Of the terminals that you list, Alacritty looks interesting and I've been
following a bit, and the other two are non-starters for me as I need cross-
platform tools (Windows and Linux specifically).

Anyway, like most things in (professionally competent) technology, most things
are good or bad only within certain contexts and use cases. Over
generalization amongst practitioners tends to be a larger and more present sin
than applications taking more RAM than some would like.

------
hestefisk
rxvt is still doing a damn fine job, and it doesn’t require me to load a
browser engine to interact with the shell...

